# Question on finishing DIY chunk bass absorbers...



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Is it really necessary to go from floor to ceiling. I've had a friend tell me to continue above ear level is overkill. Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would disagree with him - sorry. From a reflection standpoint, that's basically correct. In terms of bass control and general decay control, there are modes that involve 2, 4, and 6 surfaces and all of them terminate in corners at some point - and not just in the corners at ear level. In fact, the longest dimension in your room is from the front top corner to the rear bottom corner on the opposite side of the room.

In fact, even the horizontal corners where the wall and ceiling meet are excellent places for bass control WITHOUT deadening things any more at ear level.

Bryan


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

> *jr1414* wrote:
> _Nice job! Very clean install. Just a quick ? that you may or may not have the answer to. Is it really necessary to go from floor to ceiling. I've had a friend tell me to continue above ear level is overkill. Thanks._


Your friend was probably confusing bass trapping with treating first reflection points. Many people stop treating side walls for FRPs about a couple feet above seated ear level for fear of overdeadening.

Bryan correctly notes (like he needs me to concur







) that for corner bass trapping, the more the merrier.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

I've got a pretty unique situation in that I have some windows that won't allow me to go from floor to ceiling in two corners. I've actually PM'd Bryan about it and gave him a quick sketch. I'm considering going from the floor up as far as I can with Super Chunks, and then possibly treating the upper corners. I guess we can only do as much as our space allows us to. I'm going to snap some photos and get a sketch up, the more ideas, the merrier. Thanks


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is a quick skech and a few photos of the room I'm talking about. Please pay no attention to the basic state of things, it's a bit hectic around here with it being holiday season and the end of the year. It will be cleaned up by the weekend and the karaoke speakers will be mounted from the ceiling pointed down, above the FL and FR speakers. I'm thinking about making super chunks as high as I can in the LF and LR corners. Then some additional room treatments. Let me know what you think.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Love the way you made the 1st reflection point treatment look just like a christmas stocking!









The sub will be a challenge in a room with that many openings. I'd say get as much stuff in there as you can and see what you end up with.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

What kind of projector is that?


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

It's not easy making my room treatments look like Christmas stockings, but what' even harder is turning them into Pumpkins for the fall.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like we lost all your pics when the thread was split off. Can you repost them?

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I'm seeing them. Wonder why you can't?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Dunno - except that your browser probably already has them cached. I'm not even getting a tool tip popul when I mouse over them.

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... must be the cache. If you edit the post, can you see image tags?

I moved the posts, then deleted the first post which cost me to lose the entire thread (can't delete just the first post). I was able to back up and see the deleted posts, so I copied and pasted and then changed ownership. The attachments were in reality deleted I suppose.

Sorry bout that... :hide:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yup - but if I cut and paste that image link into a browser window it tells me it's invalid.

Bryan


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry fellas, been tied up today. I have those pics on my home PC, I'll get them back up tonight. Thanks for moving the post, I was kind of thread jacking, accidentally.

Chas, the projector is an Optoma HD72. Not DarkChip, but still very nice. Serves me fine right now on a 92" no-gain screen. Nice contrast and good light output, even with some ambient light.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Added the pictures back into the post above. Thanks.


----------

